# World War II Vets Still in Service



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

While a lot of discussion these days seems to be about the losses of historic vessels and the seeming disregard for some historic vessels, my cataloging of various ships has actually surprised me with the number of vintage ships with war histories that are actually still out there, a lot of them sailing with little known of their heritage.

I'd definitely be interested in knowing about others around the world, I'm sure there are plenty more out there.

Here are some that I have come across:

Arctic Storm (IMO: 8720113)
Built in 1943 as the gasoline tanker USS Patapsco (AOG-1), serving in the Pacific theater during WWII, and also serving during the Korea and Vietnam conflicts. Retired in 1974 and sold in 1979.

Alaska Packer (IMO: 8133059)
Built in 1945 as the self-propelled barracks ship USS Dorchester (APB-46), serving in the Pacific theater during WWII. Decommissioned in 1946 and sold in 1974.

Nicholas T
Built in 1944 as the harbor tug USS YT-438. Retired and sold in 1985.

Galene (IMO: 5370345)
Built in 1943 as the US Army Miki-type tug LT-464.

Robert S
Built in 1944 as a US Army transport for Alaska.

Norton Sound (IMO: 8882210)
Built in 1944 as the self-propelled covered lighter USS YF-861.

Sea Bird (IMO: 8644981)
Built in 1943 as the US Army cargo ship FS-289. Later solf to the US Navy, serving as USNS New Bedford (T-AKL-17), and later USS IX-308. Retired in 1995 and sold in 1996.

Blue North (IMO: 8836261)
Built in 1945 as the US Navy fuel barge USS YO-115.

Empire Sandy (IMO: 5071561)
Built in 1943 as a Royal Navy tug of the Englishman/Larch class.

Cape Henlopen (IMO: 5381978)
Built in 1944 as the US Navy landing craft USS LST-510, and participated in the Normandy landings. Retired in 1958 and sold in 1960.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Next time that I am in Acapulco, I'll try and get details/photos of the corvettes/destroyers there. I also saw the Guanajuato in Boca Del Rio (Veracruz) last week but did not get the opportunity to take photos.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

Dave,
Thanks for the offer. It would be great to see some examples from other parts of the world, as a lot of my examples have been from the Pacific Northwest, which does seem to have a large concentration.

A few more:

Afognak (IMO: 7048829)
Another coastal transport, similar to the Robert S above, built in 1944 as the US Army's Pvt. Jack Carson (BSP-1926).

US Army Ret. ST 893
Built in 1945 as the US Army tugboat ST 893.

Sightseer XII
Built in 1933 as the US Coast Guard's USCGC Argo (WPC-100)
During WWII, she served on convoy duty, participating in submarine attacks, and accepting the surrender of U-boats at the war's end. Retired in 1948 and sold in 1955.


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

More I've encountered:

Sitkin Island (IMO: 7308798)
Built in 1944 as the landing craft USS LCI-1052, later renamed USS Sentinel (AMCU-39), after conversion to a minesweeper. Retired in 1960.

Dominion (IMO: 5271769)
Built in 1944 as the US Army miki-type tugboat LT-366.

Blue Gadus (IMO: 7647883)
Built in 1944 as the US Navy's powered fuel oil barge USS YO-168.

Wizard (IMO: 8992883)
Built in 1945 as the US Navy's powered fuel oil barge USS YO-210. Sold in 1974.

Crest (IMO: 5061061)
Built in 1938 as the fishing vessel Princeton, and commissioned into the US Navy during WWII as USS YP-418.

YMS-439 (IMO: 5200514)
Buult in 1943 as the US Navy minesweeper USS YMS-439. Retired in 1946 and sold in 1947.

Betsy Ross (IMO: 9069645)
Built in 1944 as the US Army cargo ship FS-313.

Thameship (IMO: 9069712)
Built in 1940 as the US Navy harbor tug USS Mahaska (YTB-730.)

USS YFNB-41
Built in 1945 as the US Navy's covered lighter USS YFN-1069, later re-designated as a large covered lighter. Still in military service.

Blue Pacific (IMO: 6510746)
Built in 1944 as the US Army cargo ship FS-210.

Snopac Innovator (IMO: 8836273)
Built in 1943 as the US Navy's repair ship USS Zeus (ARB-4). Retired in 1946 and sold in 1974.

Ocean Maid (IMO: 7307550)
Built in 1942 as the US Navy's covered lighter USS YF-292.


----------

